# Tear mender glue ?



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Ok so my gsd flash is six months old i recently tried gluing his ears teapee style cuz anything else he wouldnt let it stay he disldnt let this stay more then a few days question is ? Is it normal for the tear mender to take his ear hair with it and will his hair grow back and his ears are now loosely up if they go down in next couple days ill probably try to glue again i just need to know will his hair grow back and is it normal for them to scratch them out also there is alot of extra glue attatched


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My advice would be to leave his ears alone! They certainly look like they'll stand up just fine on their own...If you want to help give him ample stuff to chew on, and supplements that help develop cartilage (Google and/or a forum search).


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Ive been letting him have frozen chicken legs i want to introduce raw foods


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I agree with Tim; they look like they are going to go up by themselves. I would leave his ears be. You can actually do damage and _prevent_ the ears from going up when they normally would have on their own.


----------

